# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Programming question.

## existenceproduct

I just have a question I am getting into python programming and my laptop is so slow it cant even handle VMs without crashing,

What laptops are you guys using to a program that is good for running multiple applications at once? Including a VM?

----------


## VictorN

Your question has nothing to do with the Visual C++, therefore I moved it to this Forum.

----------


## TheMickSter

Post the details of your laptop then 'we' can go from there.

----------


## Brad Jones

There are a number of factors that can impact how your system is running and trouble with a VM. It could be things such as add-ins and background programs running, it could be a limited amount of memory available for use, or it could be a processor that is simply not able to handle the load. 

Asking a bunch of developers what systems they use could get a variety of answers. There are those that build their own systems, and those that have corporate entities that buy them the latest, greatest tech. Suggestions would really come down to what your budget is and what is most important to you as far as coding. Python shouldn't take much processing power. If you are using third party libraries, IDEs, or other tools, then those would be the things to look at to see what they say the minimum configuration is that is needed. If you are then also running VMs, the criteria for the VM should be added on top of the others. 

I have been messing with Unity to code. As such, I took that into consideration with my last computer purchase. It was more important to have a good graphics card/processor then the the best primary CPU. Additionally, I wanted a system with a higher resolution screen (4k) to be able to deal with the details in the IDE. If I were doing Python development, neither of those are likely to be critical issues. 

The biggest factor in making recommendations, however, is your budget. What you can get for $500 is way different from $800 or even $1200 and nothing you get at those price rates compares to what you can get spending $2000 or more. Developers on a budget, however, should be able to find something that will squeak by in those lower to mid price ranges from their local Costco or Sams Clubs (in the US). An Intel i7 or better with as much memory as you can get and a solid state drive as large as you can get. If you have a real budget to spend for a machine, then more specific recommendations could probably be made.

----------

